
Questions to Mark Zuckerberg show many senators don't get Facebook - onmyway133
https://www.cnet.com/news/some-senators-in-congress-capitol-hill-just-dont-get-facebook-and-mark-zuckerberg/
======
kicarus
The question about Face Mash was really out there. Even Zuckerberg, who likely
prepared for days for this, was clearly caught off guard.

